# How long is TEMPORARY?



## MojoRover (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi, I'm a relative newbie to Fur Affinity and I'm very excited to be here.

The question I want to ask, without being sarcastic or mean about it, is when will the SEARCH function on this website be restored?

I've been on here for over a month, and the search function has been down all that time.Â Â The message has been the same, "Search temporarily disabled."

Again, without attempting to be mean about it, how long is temporary?

Personally, I'd love to be able to search for favorite images/characters by name,

And while we're at it, why not add a "rabbit/bunny" category to the animal designations?Â Â We got plenty of those around here!

Â Â


----------



## goat (Nov 14, 2006)

aint comin back dude  



and we're forever stuck without any other submission categories. us goats are out of luck too


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ferrox, a new update to the sites software, will be bringing back the search function, and add in a more effective categorization system.

Patience kthx.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 14, 2006)

MojoRover, don't pay any attention to Goat.  Either he doesn't know what he's talking about, or he's intentionally spreading FUD.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, I think goat's been corrected before already on this


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 15, 2006)

Not too long if, like me, you're immortal. =)


----------



## goat (Nov 15, 2006)

told u guys, damn


----------



## MojoRover (Nov 15, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Not too long if, like me, you're immortal. =)



Ok, message received.....

No more search function.

This is disappointing.....


----------



## yak (Nov 15, 2006)

/me points to N3X15's post


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 15, 2006)

MojoRover said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, hey now, look past the humor. =) The search function will return. First, we have to nail down some performance issues and get things taken care of. We can enable Search right now if we wanted, but it would at an average of about a minute load time of every page, and we feel that's too long.

The search code was not as well implemented as it could have been, and we're taking steps to get that fixed.

We want the site to be as good as it can be, and frankly, the site grew faster than we EVER anticipated it to. I shit you not when I figured it would take us a year to get to 10,000 accounts, but low and behold, in less than a year we're over 40,000.

We grew faster than we thought we ever could have, and as such, we were not prepared for this level of growth -- and neither was the server.


----------



## MojoRover (Nov 16, 2006)

We STILL have 40,000 accounts? 

Even after the mass exodus due to the "cub art" decision?


----------



## Honeymane (Nov 16, 2006)

You must be new to furrism; temporary means temporary, in _geological_ terms of time. 

I joke

or do i!

uppercase gasps!


----------



## Honeymane (Nov 16, 2006)

MojoRover said:
			
		

> We STILL have 40,000 accounts?
> 
> Even after the mass exodus due to the "cub art" decision?


Seeing as accounts are undeletible, they probably have accounts from the being of time.

To Dragoneer: Isn't it possible to add in a google powered search engine for the mean time?


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 16, 2006)

MojoRover said:
			
		

> We STILL have 40,000 accounts?
> 
> Even after the mass exodus due to the "cub art" decision?



One leaves, 500 join...


EDIT: Google will not filter results, making it kinda stupid to implement.


----------



## Aquin (Nov 16, 2006)

It shouldnt be to long, we all know pretty much what needs to be done. Once the new interface is complete, all we need is the faster server. If everyone who can donates, we may have both right around the same time id think.


----------



## Fourpaws (Mar 25, 2007)

Just change it to say the truth:  Search perpetually disabled


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 25, 2007)

Fourpaws said:
			
		

> Just change it to say the truth:Â Â Search perpetually disabled



It *will* be coming back, I have no doubt of that. It's just that the coding team are working in their spare time and I have heard that they have even been sitting up all night sometimes. 

â™ªâ™ªâ™ªâ™ªâ™ªâ™ª


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 25, 2007)

MojoRover said:
			
		

> We STILL have 40,000 accounts?
> 
> Even after the mass exodus due to the "cub art" decision?



A lot of people who thought it was a horrible and ill-advised decision stayed if for no other reason than to make sure those people remain as much a numerical minority as possible. With everything that's wrong with the furry fandom, if everyone who was offended by it left, then it'd be kind of hard to argue that not all furries are sick fucks.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 25, 2007)

N3X15 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Google will not filter results, making it kinda stupid to implement.



Now, that's just not true. NC State University has a filtered Google search for its website.


----------



## ChazFox (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I really hope the search feature gets implemented soon. I'm sick and tired of having to wade through countless pics to find the ones I want (Bit of a messy fetishist here, but there aren't any categories relating to quicksand/messy.)


----------



## Visimar (Mar 25, 2007)

Holy crud, how did this thread rise from the grave? 4 months!

I've never had any problems with the "temporary" message. Ever. All the stuff I want I pretty much find easily without the search function anyway.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 25, 2007)

NECROMANCY


----------



## Exodite Dragon (Mar 25, 2007)

Face it.  Y'all bit off more than y'all could chew.


----------



## blueroo (Mar 25, 2007)

Exodite Dragon said:
			
		

> Face it.  Y'all bit off more than y'all could chew.



Huh?


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 25, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> NECROMANCY


YOU FORGOT THE PICTURE!


----------



## chubbyhusky (Mar 26, 2007)

searches aircraft, the only one shot down that day, was the first plane shot down after a bombing halt had been announced. Search ejected safely, made radio contact with other planes in the area and was then captured by the North Vietnamese. his name can being seen on the wall in DC today.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 26, 2007)

Search is currently stuck on an island in the South Pacific, with only a small orb-like friend named Wilson to keep him company.


----------



## chubbyhusky (Mar 26, 2007)

seriously though, all the old threads say it'd be back when the new server came online or the new version of FA was released. i thought both those had already happened and now the main page says "search lost at sea"  Search would be awesome but if it's still too much for th system to handle, i'd much rather have speed and a working site than a search button.


----------



## chubbyhusky (Mar 26, 2007)

SPALDING! no wait, FILA! no dangit what was his name again


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 26, 2007)

_[size=x-large]*WIIIIIILSOOOOOON!*[/size]_


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 26, 2007)

chubbyhusky said:
			
		

> SPALDING! no wait, FILA! no dangit what was his name again



Spalding would've been an awesome-er name.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 26, 2007)

HA! Whoever switched it from "search temporarily disabled" to "search lost at sea" wins 1000 donuts.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 26, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> HA! Whoever switched it from "search temporarily disabled" to "search lost at sea" wins 1000 donuts.


*whistles*


----------



## WHPellic (Mar 26, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Search is currently stuck on an island in the South Pacific, with only a small orb-like friend named Wilson to keep him company.



But there's a tropical cyclone named Becky down there right now!


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 27, 2007)

Now search can't be allowed to ever come back. Just for the lulz.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 27, 2007)

chubbyhusky said:
			
		

> seriously though, all the old threads say it'd be back when the new server came online or the new version of FA was released.



Actually, I've always seen the official line be "it'll be included in the Ferrox update".


----------



## chubbyhusky (Mar 27, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> chubbyhusky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never said it was offical just what i read in a lot of threads when i searched about it.


----------



## ChazFox (Mar 27, 2007)

Visimar said:
			
		

> All the stuff I want I pretty much find easily without the search function anyway.



Not here, since they don't have a "Mud and Quicksand" category, and not much paw art is actually put in the paw category as far as I can see. I'm surprised my buddies can find so many sandal pics without a search function. *Is used to searching "sandals in:anthro" over on DA *


----------

